# Gulf State Pier, Gulf Shores, AL 07/01/17



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

On/Off rainy AM, sunny PM and hotter than a liquored up Prom Date with something to lose.
July seemed to want to be sure everyone knew it was here and it's typical heat with it.
It was steaming hot today, especially after all the AM showers that passed through.

Nate and I got on the pier about 0545am and stopped in the shallows hoping to kill some Specks or Pomps.
Neither cooperated, but the Whiting were showing up with decent size, as were some nice Flounder.
I saw no Specks/Pomps landed while we were there till 1130am.
A few Blues, some Ladyfish and way too damned many bait thieving Pinfish and baby Hardheads.
I later heard that some slot Reds were killed in the shallows, but we were on the Octi the rest of the day.

The Draw and Octi apparently had a great morning of Spanish and Jacks.
When we got out there the Spanish were still firing off, and did so on/off throughout the day evening.
2-3 Kings caught in the AM, and then they shutdown till about 2pm when the breeze picked up.
Then the Kings were showing again here and there, probably 8+ killed, with several Shorties caught-n-tossed.

I watched two Kings feed on my live LYs, but no hookset.
But I managed to seal the deal on my third feed, and then again a fourth time.
Yep, two Kings for me, both nice eating sized Schoolies at 29"-30".

The BoBos also were around today, I saw at least 8 killed.
A few Tarpon rolling here and there, none hooked up.
Spadefish if you wanted them, no hubcaps, but Nate put five 10" or so Spades in the cooler.
Heard that a few Bull Reds were killed on the Octi in the AM.

More sharks than you could shake a stick at.
If you wanted your King, Spaniard or Bobo you'd better teach it how to water ski.
Well... Maybe not that bad, but it was entertaining at times.

Lots of life in the water, and the water actually looked really nice for awhile early afternoon.
Saw innumerable Cow rays, big Remoras, a big 8-10' Manta, small schools of Ballyhoo and quite a few sea turtles... And sharks, plenty of sharks.

As Nate and I wrapped pour day up and strolled off the pier at 730pm, the Draw was a veritable Chew Down in progress.
Sammich sized Spanish flying over the rails by the hundreds, every cast of a Bubble or Gotcha was a Spanish.
They were hitting Sabikis too, and the Sabiki Brigade was danged near having orgasms.
Along with the Spanish were incredible numbers of small Blues, Ladyfish and Hardtails.
Everybody there, which was quite a few, was having a great time.

We left tired and happy, with a cooler full of Kings, Spanish, Whiting and Spades.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good day.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Word coming in that today is another awesome day of fishing on the GSP.

Yesterday's haul minus last nights eats.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Those Whiting sure are good!!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Holy Mackeral there Batman!! Nice mess of fish!! "Keep a line in the water".


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great report! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charlietuna (May 2, 2014)

Are those spade fish any good to eat? Nice pics...thanks for posting


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlietuna said:


> Are those spade fish any good to eat? Nice pics...thanks for posting


Spades are very good eating, comparable to Flounder.
My family's favorite way for me to cook them is _Fish en Papillote_.

Whole Spades, scaled, gutted and fins trimmed.
Season inside and out with favorites seasonings.
We primarily use Salt, a Garlic Herb blend and lemon, maybe some capers.
Double some aluminum foil, put a large pat of butter on each fish and wrap in the foil, sealing the edges.
Toss on a very hot grill or close under broiler.
Cook for 10-20 minutes per side depending on size/thickness of fish.
A dinner plate sized Spade is usually flaky at approx 15 minutes per side.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Spades are very good eating, comparable to Flounder.
> My family's favorite way for me to cook them is _Fish en Papillote_.
> 
> Whole Spades, scaled, gutted and fins trimmed.
> ...


This sounds goood!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great report to.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Those Whiting sure are good!!


Favorite fish in Fish Tacos:thumbup:

Of course if Chili Reno knew how to cook.:whistling::whistling:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> Favorite fish in Fish Tacos:thumbup:
> 
> Of course if Chili Reno knew how to cook.:whistling::whistling:


Well, there goes your invite to my infamous _'4th of July BBQ & Beer Bash'. :whistling:
_


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Ha...
I'll be at work. 

On a serious note. I really want to see some of your skills before I head north.

I plan on having a bash and I really hope you make a presence, not to cook but for me to pick you mind a little. Baddazzchef starting my love of cooking back up but I really loved your presentations and combinations of food.

Ok enough Pud pulling but seriuos , I'm impressed with what you post.


----------

